# Technisches Problem



## Amrai (27. Februar 2008)

Hola Community!

Ich hab ein technisches Problem (nicht WOWspezifisch) bei dem ich gerne mal um Eure Hilfe bitten würde (falls jemand nen kurzen Moment Zeit hat...). 

Bei meinem Laptop ist anscheinend der Kopfhörerausgang kaputt... das bedeutet in der Praxis dass ich über mein Headset gehört werde im TS, jedoch über die Kopfhörer niemanden hören kann. Wenn ich am TS teilnehmen möchte dann muß ich immer den Kopfhörerpenökel rausziehen und über Laptop-Lautsprecher (miiieeese Quali) zuhören... 

Hat da jemand von Euch Erfahrungswerte und Tipps wie ich das vielleicht selbst wieder "hinbiegen" kann?? 

Wäre Euch für Infos sehr dankbar!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

FAlllscheEEEssss FoRuM 

Hatte das auch und hab mir einfach ein usb headset gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Gehört ja eigentlich ins Technik-Forum und nicht hierher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lösungsvorschlag 1: Anderes Headset ausprobieren. Könnte ja auch am Headset liegen.
Lösungsvorschlag 2: Zur Reparatur bringen.
Lösungsvorschlag 3: Einen Bekannten ran lassen, der sich mit sowas auskennt. Danach den Laptop in die Reparatur bringen...


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

1. Das Richtige Forum verwneden
2.
ich würde dir vielleicht zu einem USB headtset raten 
das sollte ja dann funktionieren - und ein USB stecker sollte ja nicht so schnell zum 
umbringen sein !


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

ich finds geil, wenn jemand seinen thread "technisches problem" nennt im ersten satz sagt "nicht wow spezifisch" dann schön das "PC-Technik" - Forum ignoriert und in "WoW - Allgemein" postet ..

ich weiß, das wurde mehrfach gesagt, aber diese gesamte Ironie des ganze Threads musste ich einfach mal zusammenfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gehört ja eigentlich ins Technik-Forum und nicht hierher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lösungsvorschlag 4: Treiber deinstallieren, neuen runterladen, installieren. 
Lösungsvorschlag 5: Danach Soundconfig anschauen


----------



## Amrai (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gehört ja eigentlich ins Technik-Forum und nicht hierher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aufgrund einer nichtvorhandenen technischen Begabung und/oder Interesse wußte ich nichtmal dass es ein Technikforum gibt *zwinker* Sry für den Falschpost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke erstmal - das ging flott!

USB Headset???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OKI... ich google das mal *nochmalzwinker* ist echt kein fake... ich bin ein Honk bei sowas.. Danke Euch!


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

"honk" oder nicht "honk" ist egal 

wir versuchen natürlich immer zu helfen wo es geht


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (27. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich finds geil, wenn jemand seinen thread "technisches problem" nennt im ersten satz sagt "nicht wow spezifisch" dann schön das "PC-Technik" - Forum ignoriert und in "WoW - Allgemein" postet ..
> 
> ich weiß, das wurde mehrfach gesagt, aber diese gesamte Ironie des ganze Threads musste ich einfach mal zusammenfassen
> 
> ...



Un dafür danken wir Dir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amrai (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> "honk" oder nicht "honk" ist egal
> 
> wir versuchen natürlich immer zu helfen wo es geht



Merci!

Ich habs hier gepostet weil ich eben das Technikforum gar nicht kenne.. und eben einfach der festen Überzeugung war dass hier technisch begabte WOW-Zocker einen kurzen Moment für mein Problemchen übrig haben... sry nochmal wenn ich gestört haben sollte... tut nu weiter was ihr so tut und viel spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Ich seh da grad noch ein technisches Problem.
Irgendwie bekomme ich (trotz vorhandener Antworten) in der Forenübersicht angezeigt, daß der Thread bisher 0 x aufgerufen wurde. O.o
Kann das wer bestätigen?

Und ja: Ich weiß daß das auch nicht hierher gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (27. Februar 2008)

bevor du nu viel geld aus gibst 

1.Schau ob bei Windows Sound Aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Schau bei Ts die soundeinstellungen an ob auch die richtige Soundkarte eingestellt ist. da manche realtech soundtreiber n Problem mit Ts verursachen.
3. Überprüfe ob du musik abspielen kannst und die mit den haedset hörst
4. Bevor du das nun wirklich in reperatur steckst dein geld nur weil du über soundausgang sound hören willst kaufe die ein Headset mit usb anschluss wird nicht so teuer sein als die reperatur bei einen Laptop


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich seh da grad noch ein technisches Problem.
> Irgendwie bekomme ich (trotz vorhandener Antworten) in der Forenübersicht angezeigt, daß der Thread bisher 0 x aufgerufen wurde. O.o
> Kann das wer bestätigen?
> 
> ...



jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 
das problem besteht seit gestern - wie das forum kurzzeitig down war - zumindest ist es mir 
ab da aufgefallen - kA warum !?!?!??!


----------



## Tearor (27. Februar 2008)

hey, 
ich hatte bei meinem laptop ein ähnliches problem, lag an der buchse, nicht am stecker - scheint eine schwachstelle zu sein.
bei mir äußert sich das ganze eher wie ein wackelkontakt, aber wenns mal tut and man wackelt nicht gehts.
einfachste mglkt das rauszubekommen is natürlich ein anderer kopfhörer. as posted b4.


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Un dafür danken wir Dir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE
halb so schlimm, war einfach echt lustig in dem Moment

@ Dalmus
ja, hab auch 0 Aufrufe .. seltsam


----------



## tosantos (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich seh da grad noch ein technisches Problem.
> Irgendwie bekomme ich (trotz vorhandener Antworten) in der Forenübersicht angezeigt, daß der Thread bisher 0 x aufgerufen wurde. O.o
> Kann das wer bestätigen?
> 
> ...



Ich denke das wurde gemacht, um die Datenbank zu entlasten.  Das Forum war ja die letzen Tage sehr langsam, da es den Besucheransturm nicht mehr standgehalten hatte.  Und solche "Statistiken" verursachen bei jedem User eine Datenbankabfrage, was den Server in die Knie zwingen kann bei zu vielen Usern.   Jetzt wird das anscheinend nur in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert und es ist nicht jedes Mal eine SQL Abfrage notwendig.

Ich glaube es gibt auch noch an einigen anderen Stellen solche Optimierungen.   Mal gucken was draus wird und obs große Verbesserungen gebracht hat...


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
> das problem besteht seit gestern - wie das forum kurzzeitig down war - zumindest ist es mir
> ab da aufgefallen - kA warum !?!?!??!



falsches Forum für die Frage b1ubb, müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen...

guckst du ins Buffed/BLASC Support Forum... dort gibts nen Thread


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> falsches Forum für die Frage b1ubb, müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen...
> 
> guckst du ins Buffed/BLASC Support Forum... dort gibts nen Thread



was redest du ?

hab ich die frage gestellt ode rjemand anders ?
oh mein gott - wie fehler bei mir suchst - du bist sowas peinliches unpackbar !
einfach nur zum auslachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was redest du ?
> 
> hab ich die frage gestellt ode rjemand anders ?
> oh mein gott - wie fehler bei mir suchst - du bist sowas peinliches unpackbar !
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwer kann dich auch leiden b1ubb



b1ubb schrieb:


> das problem besteht seit gestern - wie das forum kurzzeitig down war - zumindest ist es mir
> ab da aufgefallen - kA warum !?!?!??!



ach ne.. keine Frage.... naja


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

tja wenn man in der ecke sitzt weiß man meist nichtmehr raus gell - so wie du !

naja es war eher ne festtellung darum auch ?!?!?!?!? weil es keine wirkliche frage ist - weil es mir ja eigentlich egal is
ob die aufrufe dastehen - aber sollte in mod reinschaun - und er es wissen - dann könnte er sie ja beantworten darum !


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tja wenn man in der ecke sitzt weiß man meist nichtmehr raus gell - so wie du !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b1ubb du bist in argumentationsnot geraten; und deine angebliche verbale Überlegenheit ist auch nicht feststellbar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was willst du eigentlich mit deinen Flames sagen? daß du n armes Würstchen bist, das sonst keine Ansprache findet?

&#8364;dit: btw: ich schreib nen edit dazu... womit sich nur die Frage stellt ob du nicht verstanden hast warum man das macht oder ob du das absichtlich tust... aber so einen tollen Forenskill wie du hab ich ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gottseidank


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> was willst du eigentlich mit deinen Flames sagen? daß du n armes Würstchen bist, das sonst keine Ansprache findet?


Es ist immer wieder seltsam.
Meiner einer sieht hier nur Anti-B1ubb-Flames (mal wieder). Darf er dazu nix entgegnen?
Und Gratulation. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann bist Du der errste in diesem Thread der beleidigend geworden ist - japp "armes Würstchen" werte ich schon als solche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

faulmaul - ähm wenn ich das aber auch so sehe

hast du in diesem thread eigentlich nur wieder fehler gesucht um ein flame gegen mich zu errichten 
oder hast du was sinnvolles geschrieben hier ?

lass mich nachsehen - seite 1 - kein sinnvoller beitrag - seite 2 auch nicht
hmmm - ich find es toll das ich neider hab ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder seltsam.
> Meiner einer sieht hier nur Anti-B1ubb-Flames (mal wieder). Darf er dazu nix entgegnen?
> Und Gratulation. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann bist Du der errste in diesem Thread der beleidigend geworden ist - japp "armes Würstchen" werte ich schon als solche.
> 
> ...


du darfst jederzeit



> was redest du ?
> 
> hab ich die frage gestellt ode rjemand anders ?
> oh mein gott - wie fehler bei mir suchst - du bist sowas peinliches unpackbar !



fand ich schon etwas unnett von unserem "Oberlehrer auf unterstem Niveau"... womit sich also die Frage stellt wer hier zu flamen beginnt;

@b1ubb: daß du den Sinn nicht verstehst liegt ja an dir; aber denk nich zu viel drüber nach; ich will dir den Kopfschmerz ersparen... neiden tu ich dir nur deine ignoranz.. wäre schön wenn ich auch so grenzenlos engstirnig und scheuklappengesegnet durchs leben rennen dürfte; gz dazu b1ubb


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn ich [...] grenzenlos engstirnig und scheuklappengesegnet durchs leben rennen dürfte;


Hm, ich werde Dich nicht davon abhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

naja faulmaul - heute hat es genau 1 flame gegeben und der kam von dir

ich weiß ja nicht - aber irgendwie bist du der einzige der heute mit irgendwas nicht 
zurecht kommt - sogar stolen hat heute nicht mal geflamed - wo ich schon ziemlich erstaunt war

aber du hast einfach persönlichkeitsstörungen - das du versuchst mich zu flamen 
und du dann denkst oder wünscht oder was auch immer - das du dann gut da stehst 

ich hab nicht angefangen mit dem flamewar - du hast gesagt ähm das gehört doch ins falsche forum
obowhl nichtmal ich die frage gestellt hab - also frag ich mir - wer hier nicht die zusammenhänge versteht
btw. hat auch dalmus geschrieben es gehört zwar hier nicht rein aber wozu nicht schon in einen thread posten 
wo eh schon über technische probleme geredet wird - das nennt man FORUM sauber halten 

und würdest du ned flamen - wäre es hier um einiges sauberer.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja faulmaul - heute hat es genau 1 flame gegeben und der kam von dir
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht - aber irgendwie bist du der einzige der heute mit irgendwas nicht
> zurecht kommt - sogar stolen hat heute nicht mal geflamed - wo ich schon ziemlich erstaunt war
> ...



gz b1ubb; ich hoffe du hast deine Selbstbeweihräucherung durch das attackieren anderer für heute abgeschlossen und trollst dich jetzt wieder in deine Höhle;

friss n paar Moose und was da sonst noch wächst und lach weiter während du mit deinen unsichtbaren Freunden konferierst.... und morgen kannst wieder rauskommen und weiternörgeln...

äähm ahja... vielleicht liest du nochmal den öligen Schwarzmaul-Thread so nebenbei....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

irgendwie bist du sehr leicht zu reizen !
das du immer sofort anfängst - mit irgendwelchen phantasien um dich herum zu werfen 

kannst du nicht mal sachlich bleiben und über ein thema diskutieren - oder weißt du schon wieder
nicht weiter - und schreibst einfach damit du nicht blöd dastehst ?!?!?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

leider falsches forum


würde mal einen bekannten suchen der sich damit auskennt^^ schlieslich ist es schwer eine "fern diagnose" zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> irgendwie bist du sehr leicht zu reizen !



ich bin n Tank... da braucht man ab und an mal seine Wut ^^



b1ubb schrieb:


> das du immer sofort anfängst - mit irgendwelchen phantasien um dich herum zu werfen


hmmm stimmt; eigentlich ist ja die Realität nicht wirklich etwas greifbares sondern abhängig vom Betrachter.. für dich isses halt Phantasie. daß jemand ne andere Meinung haben könnte als Du... für mich ist es Gewissheit daß andere Personen andere Meinungen haben können...



b1ubb schrieb:


> kannst du nicht mal sachlich bleiben und über ein thema diskutieren - oder weißt du schon wieder
> nicht weiter - und schreibst einfach damit du nicht blöd dastehst ?!?!?



äähm sry b1ubb; du bist hier von der sachlichen Ebene abgegangen; ich hab dich darauf hingewiesen, daß es einen Thread zur Frage der View-Counter gibt; das hast du mit einer Attacke beantwortet... naja whatever in deiner Welt wars halt ganz anders...


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Februar 2008)

Frage beantwortet, ich hoffe für den TE, dass er sein Problem bald in den Griff bekommt.
Und nun lasst bitte das Off-Topic sein, werte Userschaft.

/sheep


----------

